# Little bit of a wobble this afternoon...



## Mitch (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi all,

Oscar has very quickly become one of the family. He's playful, energetic and his personality is developing everyday.! 

This week we have some of my wife's family staying with us and they have brought their Border Collie cross with them. So far Oscar and Buddy have weighed each other up and developed a playful friendship which has been great (when we are not having to run down the track and haul them back to the house as Buddy has led Oscar astray!!)

Anyway, Buddy's bed has been in the kitchen next to Oscar's crate.

This afternoon Buddy was out of the house and Oscar took residency in Buddy's bed.....

When I went to lift Oscar out of the bed he really went for me..!! WOW!! I let it lie for a few moments and tried to lift him out again, he went for me again.. teeth showing and everything..! 

Should I be worried?

I eventually just tipped the bed up until Oscar fell out and told him sternly how naughty he had been, he did seem to understand and sheepishly went back into his crate...

He has NEVER shown aggression before.

Any advice or guidance greatly appreciated.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

What exactly does "Went for me" mean? And how old is Oscar?

Having a friend over often stirs those dominance issues, even in young 'uns. However, you are the alpha there. So, any display of real dominance towards you should be met with a very stern "NO!" get in his face and make eye contact, too. You want him to back down and recall just who's Boss.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While I always worry when something like this comes up, most of the time its just a bump in the road. 
Dumping him off the bed was a good thing. You don't want him to think growling, or snapping gets him his way. While you want to be firm when something like this comes up, you never want to be overly harsh either.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby could be a bit feisty like that when she was younger, especially if she was lying on the sofa in my place, I'd try to move her without startling her but if she did growl I'd turf her off anyway and sternly tell her to "on your bed", (her mat or rug on the floor), that seemed to work for us.


----------

